# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  أنقولا تلحق بتونس في نهائي أفريقيا للمحليين علي حساب السودان

## مرهف

*صعد المنتخب الأنقولي لكرة القدم إلي
 
نهائي بطولة أمم أفريقيا  للمحليين المقامة بالسودان بعد تغلبه  علي نظيره السوداني بركلات الترجيج  4-2 بعد انتهاء الوقتين الأصلي  والإضافي بالتعادل 1-1.

تقدم  سيف الدين مساوي في الوقت بدل الضائع للشوط الأول لصالح  المنتخب السوداني  قبل أن يتعادل المنتخب الأنجولي في الدقيقة 71 من  المباراة.



بعد  الهدف توقف اللعب بسبب احتكاكات بين لاعبي المنتخبين قبل  أن يستأنف مرة  أخرى وتستمر المباراة وصولا إلي 120 دقيقة من التعادل  الإيجابي لتحسم ركلات  الترجيح تأهل الظباء الأنجولية علي حساب صقور  الجديان السودانية وتلاقي  أنجولا تونس في المباراة النهائية من البطولة.

يذكر أن المباراة قد شهدت حضور كل من السويسري بلاتر رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم والفرنسي بلاتيني رئيس الاتحاد الأوروبي للعبة.
*

----------


## Deimos

*هارد لك للمنتخب ... وربنا يجازي الي كان السبب ...
*

----------


## senba

*انا شخصيا لم اتوقع ان يصل المنتخب لهذا الحد من المنافسة وذلك لعدة اسباب ابتداء من تكوينه انتهاء بطرقة وضع الخطط والتنفيذ على الارض
عموما هى تجربة قد تصب فى صالح القائمين على امره
                        	*

----------


## تيسير فضل المولى

*ضربات الجزاء الترجيحية من غير تعليق
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم 258

*فرصه وضاعت حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------

